# Pics in the signature section



## Crysdon (Aug 29, 2003)

Hi Nikkos,

I was wondering if there's a way you can scale down the pics that are in someone's signature section?

For instance, I've noticed that posters are posting HUGE pics and the size of the pics are forcing me to scroll horizontially (that irks me big time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) when I'm used to the post fitting on the screen perfectly.   

I also don't have time to view topics at work and I like to print them out to read later and with those HUGE pics, the words get cut off because the right margin is all screwed up.

Is there a way to fix this? 

TIA


----------



## Allandra (Aug 29, 2003)

I'm not sure if there is a way to fix this or not.  Nikos can answer that.  However, in the meantime, you can turn the signature feature off (so you can print them out with no problem).  Go to 'my home' and edit.  HTH.


----------



## CurlyCrly (Aug 29, 2003)

I have noticed this too and asked about it. I was told that it cannot be adjusted.  Turning off signatures is an excellent idea!  I didn't think of that.


----------



## KinksnCurlz (Aug 29, 2003)

I've PM'd Nikos about this before as my pic is big as well.  He informed me that there is no way for him to scale them down unfortunately.


----------



## Crysdon (Aug 29, 2003)

Allandra,

You are a life saver  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .  I followed your directions and it worked like a charm. 

Thanks for making my day!!!


----------



## Allandra (Aug 29, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
Allandra,

You are a life saver  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .  I followed your directions and it worked like a charm. 

Thanks for making my day!!!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






[/ QUOTE ]
You're welcome.  Anytime hon.


----------



## MissJ (Sep 1, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
I've PM'd Nikos about this before as my pic is big as well.  He informed me that there is no way for him to scale them down unfortunately.  

[/ QUOTE ]
Your pictures are making this thread have a horizontal scroll.  There is something that you can do.  

Go to Edit your signature and instead of posting the pictures like:
 [url="http://www.jlo.pic.jpg"]http://www.jlo.pic.jpg[/url]  [url="http://www.mjb.pic.jpg/"]http://www.mjb.pic.jpg/[/url]   [url="http://www.tamia.pic.jpg"]http://www.tamia.pic.jpg[/url] 

Post them like this:
 [url="http://www.jlo.pic.jpg"]http://www.jlo.pic.jpg[/url]  **Enter**
 [url="http://www.mjb.pic.jpg/"]http://www.mjb.pic.jpg/[/url]  **Enter**
 [url="http://www.tamia.pic.jpg"]http://www.tamia.pic.jpg[/url] 

It would make the board so much easier to read!


----------



## dimopoulos (Sep 1, 2003)

Thanks CaramelHonee

Nikos


----------



## MissJ (Sep 1, 2003)

That's so much better.  I wasn't gonna ask you to take any of the pictures out, but that's great!


----------



## KinksnCurlz (Sep 2, 2003)

don't worry ms.j, it was my decision to take them out (1 is enuf)


----------

